# Livery costs Aberdeenshire



## pip_dog (28 May 2014)

Hi. Just wondering what the going rate is for grass livery. I am moving in about 2 or 3 months. And have so far been quoted 350 a month for a 14.2 and 2 mini Shetlands. Is this expensive? Or quite reasonable. I've never done livery before you see! I'm looking at huntly. But if anywhere is cheaper I would consider it!


----------



## Daytona (29 May 2014)

I used to be at a grass livery , small yard with outdoor school

£120 a month.


----------



## pip_dog (29 May 2014)

For 1 horse? Spose that's 350 is quite reasonable if so!


----------



## spookypony (31 May 2014)

I was at a small yard with outdoor school, good hacking and all hay included. Grass livery was about 80/month, DIY stable was about 120/month. I think it will have gone up slightly, but not alarmingly.


----------



## khalswitz (6 June 2014)

I had full grass livery (including hay and hard feed and being fed and checked) for £49 a week with an outdoor floodlit and great hacking. I have also had DIY grass incl haylage with use of indoor and outdoor schools for £40 pw.


----------



## nevis (8 June 2014)

Hi pip-dog

If you go on to Facebook and search for Glenside Stables, Huntly (I can't find a link - apologies) - it's wonderful new small yard with fabulous 45x25m sand and rubber school and backs on to forestry commission for wonderful hacking.

I think their grass livery is £35/week?

Good luck with your move.

:-D


----------

